# Trouble getting to tugbbs.com



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 7, 2011)

For the past few days I have been unable to log in directly, have done google searches and not gotten to the site. The only way I can get in is to go to my yahoo mail and log in through a private message. I've used both Safari and Firefox and am still getting the same results.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2011)

If you type the url in - where does it take you?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2011)

there have been no reported outages for the site...what sort of error do you get?  what isp are you using?


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Sep 8, 2011)

*Trouble connecting to TUG...*

I've had similar problems for the past few months.

Often I can initially connect to TUG...but, within a minute or so, any link I hit responds with a time out and this message "The connection has timed out - The server at www.tugbbs.com is taking too long to respond."

Interestingly, I can reliably gain access via my android phone and android tablet. Never a problem.

It's only my laptop that exhibits this behavior...across all browsers I have - Firefox, IE, Chrome.  My best guess is that my IP address is being blocked, perhaps by the bbs service provider, for some reason.  A while back I worked with my ISP (Comcast) to resolve, but to no avail.  

I've been able to work around the problem by utilizing a free proxy server.  

FWIW

bbb


----------



## Nickfromct (Sep 8, 2011)

Make sure all your microsft updates are done. I've had problems with another site that I frequent and when did my micrsoft updates everything resolved itself.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2011)

I also suggest that those having issues put tugbbs.com in their list of trusted sites.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if clearing the OP's cookies might solve the problem. Though it doesn't always work, it's worth a try. Especially if she could access the site easily and it inexplicably just quit.

Jim Ricks


----------



## persia (Sep 8, 2011)

The OP appears to be a Mac user, so updates to MS Office aren't going to help.   I recently experienced problems when I upgraded from Snow Leopard to Lion.  Slow web pages, misdirection, etc.  I fixed that by a clean install of Lion.  A lot of work, but in my case well worth it.



Nickfromct said:


> Make sure all your microsft updates are done. I've had problems with another site that I frequent and when did my micrsoft updates everything resolved itself.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 8, 2011)

persia said:


> The OP appears to be a Mac user,.


 

:hysterical: Get a real computer 

Just kidding - noting that it was a Mac might have reduced the number of misdirected posts attemting to help

Perhaps Safari was a clue - but I was not aware that was a Mac application


----------

